# Zdravlje > Sve o pelenama i korištenju istih >  Stav jaslica prema pp

## eki3

Oporstite ako mi je negdje promaknuo topic na ovu temu.

Nas slijedi upis u jaslice,mi smo ppelenasi.Nije jos 100% ali izgleda da necemo moci koristiti pp u jaslicama.Na portalu postoji tekst na ovu temu, ali meni trebaju vasa iskustva.Zanima me kako ste reagirale ako ste se nasle u ovakvoj situaciji i kako ste mozda ipak dogovorile suradnju jaslice -pp.
Situacija nam je jos specifnija jer nam baka radi u tom vrticu.
Inace ja sam,barem do sad,mislila da cu jednostavno otici u drugi vrtic ako nas ne prime s pp,ali mislim da kuzite moju situaciju i sta bi takav moj postupak mogao pokrenuti.
Inace nama su pp zakon,nikad nikakvih problema,cak sam ih i sama sivala,uglavnom super iskustvo.Ne mogu si zamisliti da sad krenem mimo svojih uvjerenja.
Još uvijek se jako nadam uspjesnom dogovoru s jaslicama  :Love:  

Nisam sigurna da li bi bio prikladniji pdf izazovi roditeljstva?

----------


## magriz

tetama sam objasnila i pokazala korištenje pelena, rekla da mališa ima reakciju na jednokratne (tuo sam malo muljala) i da smije samo platnene.
nitko se nije bunio, naprotiv, jedna teta se oduševila i pokazivala ih okolo...

----------


## snoopygirl

objasnila sam da mi se jednokratne nesviđaju i da mi smrde, te da sam se odlučila za prirodnu opciju. donosila sam samo pocketice ili aio za presvlačenje a ujutro sam znala obuć i fitted s coverom. zamolila sam da samo stolicu istresu u smeće ili wc i pelene si stavljale u vrećicu. nije bilo problema, ni kukanja, dapače. samo su me upozorile da moram paziti da svaki dan ima bar 3 pelene čiste.

----------


## eki3

Tete koje znam iz tog vrtica privat isto su bile odusevljene.
Ma ja sam spremna sve napravit,npr. kupiti kantu za cuvanje i sta god jos treba.
Da to je i meni adut u rukavu- zdravstveni razlog 8) .

----------


## magriz

e, da. kao i snoopy...
ujutro fitted s coverom, a za tete samo FB i HH. uvijek sam stavljala predložak/papirić da lakše skinu stolicu. imala sam i vrećicu za pelene u koju su stavljali prljave.
donosila sam 4 pelene, a koristili su 2-3, kako koji dan..

----------


## eki3

Hvala vam na savjetima,inace nemam puno aio pelena,ali nema frke nabavit cemo ih da tetama bude jednostavnije(ako bude pitanja kompliciranosti presvlacenja).

Da li postoji itko kome nisu dopustili koristenje pp?

----------


## snoopygirl

ja nisam stavljala papiriće   :Embarassed:   al svakako preporučujem, nemoj da im padne mrak na oči kad krenu istresat   :Laughing:  . srećom pa je d imao tvrdu stolicu pa je ispadalo samo ali da je bila malo mekša.... probaj ti s papirićima, magriz dobro govori

----------


## eki3

Ma nabavim ja i papirice(kod kuce ih koristim ponekad,kad idemo van,a pokusavamo i bezpelenaske savjete barem za kakanje  :Embarassed:  ).

----------


## anjica

eki bio je nedavno tekst na portalu bas o tome http://www.roda.hr/tekstovi.php?Teks...=287&Show=2574
pa malo procitaj ovdje http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.php?t=53051
i ovdje http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...lene+++jaslice
i jos malo ovdje http://www.roda.hr/forum/viewtopic.p...lene+++jaslice

nadam se da ces naci neke korisne informacije

----------


## eki3

Ovo predzadnje (topic)mi je trebalo ali mi je promaklo,hvala!

----------

